# Cherry-Chocolate Creme Brulee



## PA Baker (Nov 5, 2004)

I haven't tried this but it sounds soooo good!

3 ounces   bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped 
3 ounces   semisweet chocolate, finely chopped
8 large   egg yolks
3/4 cups   sugar 
3 cups   heavy cream
1 teaspoon   vanilla extract 
One 16-ounce jar   sour cherries in light syrup, drained and patted dry 


Method 
  1. Place the bittersweet and semisweet chocolates in a medium bowl and rest a fine-mesh sieve over the top. 

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the egg yolks and 1/4 cup of the sugar until a light lemon yellow, about 3 minutes. 

3. In a medium pan, bring the cream to a boil and immediately remove from the heat. Slowly add one-third of the hot cream, whisking constantly, to the egg yolks. Whisk the tempered egg yolk mixture into the remaining hot cream in the pan and cook, whisking gently, over medium-low heat, taking care not to allow the mixture to boil. The custard will thicken and should coat the back of a spoon. Immediately pour the custard through the sieve and onto the chopped chocolate. Stir until the chocolate has melted and the mixture is smooth. Add the vanilla. 

4. Divide the cherries evenly among six, 8-ounce ramekins. Pour over the chocolate custard and let cool to room temperature. Refrigerate until firm, about 4 hours. 

5. Preheat the broiler. Place the chilled custards on a baking sheet. Sprinkle the remaining 1/2 cup sugar evenly over the tops. Set under the broiler, about 4 inches from the heat source, and broil until the sugar is caramelized and golden. (Alternatively, you can use a kitchen butane torch to caramelize the tops.) Serve immediately. 


from Gratins: Savory and Sweet Recipes from Oven to Table


----------



## Juliev (Nov 5, 2004)

sounds lovely and very decadent, PA.  Chocolate is always good, in any shape or form.. thank you for the recipe!


----------



## middie (Nov 5, 2004)

yep... you're right. it does sound good. think i'm going to have to try it


----------



## marmalady (Nov 5, 2004)

O-M-G!!!  Sounds fabulous!

And an interesting way to melt the chocolate - !


----------



## pst1can (Nov 5, 2004)

you all keep finding the weakness around here...CHOCOLATE!!!!! Thanks for the recipe


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 19, 2004)

Bump for juliev!


----------

